# Wanted Baby Aldabra Tortoise willing to pay $1000 Max.



## ForestExotics (Jan 4, 2012)

Wanted Baby Aldabra Tortoise willing to pay $1000 Max.


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 4, 2012)

Good luck with finding one at that price, I saw one at a reptile show that wasn't perfect and it was selling for $2,000, and the cheapest I have seen them for sale was for $1,750....


----------



## ForestExotics (Jan 4, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> Good luck with finding one at that price, I saw one at a reptile show that wasn't perfect and it was selling for $2,000, and the cheapest I have seen them for sale was for $1,750....



The cheapest so far I can get one currently is $1500 shipped


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 4, 2012)

$1500 is definitely the cheapest I have seen now.


----------



## ForestExotics (Jan 4, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> $1500 is definitely the cheapest I have seen now.



Yep


----------



## sarah02 (Jan 6, 2012)

hello i have a friend who have some for sale and she will be giving out for $1500 and if that is ok by you, do let me know as to get back to her. Good luck.


----------



## Nay (Jan 6, 2012)

I think there is someone on this site who had 2 for sale.And you can see the time and effort that went in to giving them a beautiful start in life. He had posted all the work involved..Search in for sale here.maybe..
Good Luck
Nay


----------

